# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور زبان یا ریاضی؟

## khParya

سلام من سال دوم رشته ریاضی هستم و به طرز عجیبی الان بین انتخاب رشته کنکور گیر کردم...برم کنکور زبان بدم یا اینکه بشینم پای ریاضی؟از اینور علاقه به زیست دارم و به سرم زده بود برم تجربی اما چون دیدم دیگه داره از اشباع میشه رفتم ریاضی چون درصد ریاضیمم بالاست ولی با این حال گیر کردم که برم رشته نظری و فقط برای کار اونو بخونم یا اینکه برم رشته مورد علاقمو بخونم بدون اینکه فکر کنم کار براش هست یا نه؟

----------


## rezagmi

ملاک اول انتخاب رشته علاقه است
اگر آدم به شغلش علاقه نداشته باشه افسردگی شغلی میگیره :Yahoo (112):

----------


## optician

الان دوم دبیرستانی نگران انتخاب رشته ای؟! :Yahoo (4): خدا از این شانس ها به من بده

----------


## zahra_sba

علاقه مهمه ولی ازاون مهمتر آینده شغلیه 
همه جوانب بسنج بعد یک تصمیم منطقی بگیر

----------


## F.amin

من جای شما بودم
درست و حسابی میخوندم 
کامپیوتر شریفی،صنعتی اصفهانی ،خواجه نصیری ،تهرانی ،....در میومدم

چون این رشته رو خودم خیلی دوست دارم بهت پیشنهاد میکنم

Sent from my K019 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr.Hosein

بین ریاضی و تجربی یکی رو با توجه به علاقت انتخاب کن...

----------


## T!G3R

_سلام دوست من
برو دنبال کار مورد علاقت
علاقه ات چیه؟؟؟ رشته زبان؟
در مورد رشته ی زبان چی میدونی؟؟؟
سوالی از رشته ی زبان داری از من بپرس --- در خدمتیم
موفق باشی_

----------


## khParya

> _سلام دوست من
> برو دنبال کار مورد علاقت
> علاقه ات چیه؟؟؟ رشته زبان؟
> در مورد رشته ی زبان چی میدونی؟؟؟
> سوالی از رشته ی زبان داری از من بپرس --- در خدمتیم
> موفق باشی_


با سلام بله رشسته مورد علاقم زبانه اما نه انگلیسی شاید زبانی به غیر از اون ولی همش بهم تلقین میکنن این رشته تو ایران کاربردی نداره و بچسب به رشته ای که شغل داره خواستم بدونم که باید چیکار کنم؟میتونم همزمان با کنکور ریاضی این رشته رو کنکور بدم؟و میذارن دو رشته بخونم یا نه؟

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط khParya


با سلام بله رشسته مورد علاقم زبانه اما نه انگلیسی شاید زبانی به غیر از اون ولی همش بهم تلقین میکنن این رشته تو ایران کاربردی نداره و بچسب به رشته ای که شغل داره خواستم بدونم که باید چیکار کنم؟میتونم همزمان با کنکور ریاضی این رشته رو کنکور بدم؟و میذارن دو رشته بخونم یا نه؟


تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم
کنکور بله میتونید هردو رشته شرکت کنید و اگه رتبه برتر باشید میتونید دورشته ای کنید و در غیر این صورت باید چند ترم رشته اصلی بخونید و معدلتون بالا باشه تا بتونید دو رشته ای کنید_

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط khParya


با سلام بله رشسته مورد علاقم زبانه اما نه انگلیسی شاید زبانی به غیر از اون ولی همش بهم تلقین میکنن این رشته تو ایران کاربردی نداره و بچسب به رشته ای که شغل داره خواستم بدونم که باید چیکار کنم؟میتونم همزمان با کنکور ریاضی این رشته رو کنکور بدم؟و میذارن دو رشته بخونم یا نه؟


زبان یه مهارت اکتسابی ! شما میتونید این مهارت در خارج از دانشگاه  هم به دست بیارید .
در کنار رشته اصلیتون._

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط khParya


با سلام بله رشسته مورد علاقم زبانه اما نه انگلیسی شاید زبانی به غیر از اون ولی همش بهم تلقین میکنن این رشته تو ایران کاربردی نداره و بچسب به رشته ای که شغل داره خواستم بدونم که باید چیکار کنم؟میتونم همزمان با کنکور ریاضی این رشته رو کنکور بدم؟و میذارن دو رشته بخونم یا نه؟


جواب قسمت اول:کی میگه کاربرد نداره--- اتفاقا کاربرد داره
الان توی کلاسهای زبان اگه سواد زبانت خوب باشه میتونی بری استخدام بشی و حقوق خوبی هم بهت میدن--- ما تو کشور مترجم کم داریم--- الان هم مترجم داریم که ماهی کمه کم داره 2 تومن میگیره
جواب قسمت دوم:بله همزمان میشه
قسمت سوم سوالت رو متوجه نشدم
منظور از خوندن داخل دانشگاهه یا برای کنکور میگی بخونم؟؟؟_

----------


## khParya

> _
> 
> زبان یه مهارت اکتسابی ! شما میتونید این مهارت در خارج از دانشگاه  هم به دست بیارید .
> در کنار رشته اصلیتون._


همونطور که گفتم جز انگلیسی رو میخوام بخونم

----------


## khParya

> _
> 
> جواب قسمت اول:کی میگه کاربرد نداره--- اتفاقا کاربرد داره
> الان توی کلاسهای زبان اگه سواد زبانت خوب باشه میتونی بری استخدام بشی و حقوق خوبی هم بهت میدن--- ما تو کشور مترجم کم داریم--- الان هم مترجم داریم که ماهی کمه کم داره 2 تومن میگیره
> جواب قسمت دوم:بله همزمان میشه
> قسمت سوم سوالت رو متوجه نشدم
> منظور از خوندن داخل دانشگاهه یا برای کنکور میگی بخونم؟؟؟_


در دانشگاه منظورم بود

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط khParya


همونطور که گفتم جز انگلیسی رو میخوام بخونم


الان دیگه همه زبانا تو اموزشگاها تدریس میشن._

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط khParya


در دانشگاه منظورم بود


میشه بگید چه زبانی؟_

----------


## khParya

> _
> 
> میشه بگید چه زبانی؟_


ژاپنی :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Ritalin

_سطح زبان انگلیسیتون چه طور؟_

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط khParya


ژاپنی


واقعا؟_

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط khParya


ژاپنی


من شنیده بودم یکی از شاخه های زبان چینی( خیلی شاخه داره چینی) الان خیلی مد شده در کشورهای اروپایی. وحتی استادمون میگفت بعد انگلیس دنبال اون باشید چون اینده داره.
حالا صحت و سقمش با جناب استاد._

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط khParya


در دانشگاه منظورم بود


فکر نکنم بذارن بخونی
برای راهنمایی بیشتر: @Saeed735
هم زمان میتونی دو تا رشته رو کنکور بدی(اونم نه رشته های متوسطه مثه تجربی و انسانی--- رشته های مثه هنر و زبان)ولی فکر نکنم تو دانشگاه بشه دو تا رشته رو هم زمان خوند
موفق باشید..._

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام من سال دوم رشته ریاضی هستم و به طرز عجیبی الان بین انتخاب رشته کنکور گیر کردم...برم کنکور زبان بدم یا اینکه بشینم پای ریاضی؟از اینور علاقه به زیست دارم و به سرم زده بود برم تجربی اما چون دیدم دیگه داره از اشباع میشه رفتم ریاضی چون درصد ریاضیمم بالاست ولی با این حال گیر کردم که برم رشته نظری و فقط برای کار اونو بخونم یا اینکه برم رشته مورد علاقمو بخونم بدون اینکه فکر کنم کار براش هست یا نه؟


شما به علاقه بعد از کارت فکر کن..شاید به یه شغلی اندکی علاقه داشته باشی ولی بستری برای پیشرفت در مملکت ما نداشته باشه..خلاصه اکثر ما بخاطر اینده شغلی و در امد یه سغل درس میخونیم..شمام حتما درامد و اینده شغلی رو در نظر بگیر...

----------


## pedram7

باید ببینی علاقت چیه 
ولی به نظرم زبان رو میتونی در کنار رشته دانشگاهیت یاد بگیری 
چون در حال حاضر واقعا زبان درآمد آنچنانی نداره

----------


## pouria98

باید ببینی پول تو کدوم رشتس ، همین ...

----------


## marsad

> ملاک اول انتخاب رشته علاقه است
> اگر آدم به شغلش علاقه نداشته باشه افسردگی شغلی میگیره


در این زمان و مکان که ما هستیم
شفل و پول اولین معیار انتخاب تو همه انتخابا باید باشه
هر کی بگه اینطوری نیست دروغ گفته

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط marsad


در این زمان و مکان که ما هستیم
شفل و پول اولین معیار انتخاب تو همه انتخابا باید باشه
هر کی بگه اینطوری نیست دروغ گفته



درسته درامد مهمه ولی وقتی علاقه داشته باشی پیشرفت میکنی و جز بهتریای رشته خودت میشی و اونوقت خود پول سمت شما میاد چون تو کارت بهترینی._

----------


## pouria98

> _
> 
> درسته درامد مهمه ولی وقتی علاقه داشته باشی پیشرفت میکنی و جز بهتریای رشته خودت میشی و اونوقت خود پول سمت شما میاد چون تو کارت بهترینی._


نیگا ابجی گلم یه چیزی میگم اما خدایی جنبه دعوا و حمله نداره حرفم ....  ببین الکی کسی رو شیرش نکنیم که اره برو فلان رشته و بهترین خودت باش!!!
فردا دور از جون بی پولی اومد سراغش شماها میخواید پولشو بدید؟
ببین ابجی کلیشه هم حدی داره به خدا ، تا کی بگیم برو دنبال علاقت؟

----------


## marsad

> _
> 
> درسته درامد مهمه ولی وقتی علاقه داشته باشی پیشرفت میکنی و جز بهتریای رشته خودت میشی و اونوقت خود پول سمت شما میاد چون تو کارت بهترینی._


خب مثلا من به آبیاری گیاهان دریایی علاقه دارم
میرم دکتراشم میگیرم
تو ایران کسی روش میشه بگه دکترای آبیاری گیاهان دریایی دارم؟ 
بی اغراق 100% مردم بهش میگن عمرتو تلف کردی

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط pouria98


نیگا ابجی گلم یه چیزی میگم اما خدایی جنبه دعوا و حمله نداره حرفم ....  ببین الکی کسی رو شیرش نکنیم که اره برو فلان رشته و بهترین خودت باش!!!
فردا دور از جون بی پولی اومد سراغش شماها میخواید پولشو بدید؟
ببین ابجی کلیشه هم حدی داره به خدا ، تا کی بگیم برو دنبال علاقت؟


درسته شاید کلیشه ای باشه ولی دیدم طرف با لیسانس داره پولی بیشتر از پزشک درمیاره چون تو کارش خبره است!_

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط marsad


خب مثلا من به آبیاری گیاهان دریایی علاقه دارم
میرم دکتراشم میگیرم
تو ایران کسی روش میشه بگه دکترای آبیاری گیاهان دریایی دارم؟ 
بی اغراق 100% مردم بهش میگن عمرتو تلف کردی



من حرفم اینه تو هر رشته ای آس رشته خودتون باشید و حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشید به تبع اون درامدتون بالا میره.  صد درصد علاقه نه بلکه باید منطق هم تو انتخاب باشه ._

----------


## Ali.psy

مثلا فرض کنیم کسی اصلا نگیم علاقه بخاطر اینکه ایندش پول داره مثل رشته های تاپ پزشکی که طول دوران تحصیلش درساش سنگینه وسخت وباید جدی وپشتکار بود بخاطر پولش رفته باشی ضربه میخوری و سخته ادامش بذی...چون کار هرکسی نیست

----------


## Ritalin

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Skinner


مثلا فرض کنیم کسی اصلا نگیم علاقه بخاطر اینکه ایندش پول داره مثل رشته های تاپ پزشکی که طول دوران تحصیلش درساش سنگینه وسخت وباید جدی وپشتکار بود بخاطر پولش رفته باشی ضربه میخوری و سخته ادامش بذی...چون کار هرکسی نیست



دقیقا! تو هر رشته ای باید حداقل کمی علاقه داشته باشی تا بتونی موفق شی  اگه فقط صرف درامد بری خسته میشی .
و در انتخاب  شغل  بایدهردو مورد مد نظر داشت ._

----------


## khParya

> _سطح زبان انگلیسیتون چه طور؟_


رمان نوجوان ترجمه کردم

----------


## rezagmi

> در این زمان و مکان که ما هستیم
> شفل و پول اولین معیار انتخاب تو همه انتخابا باید باشه
> هر کی بگه اینطوری نیست دروغ گفته


برا من که نبوده
همین پزشکی
هرکی واسه پولش میاد نیاااااااااااااااد چون واقعا کم میاره.هستند از همکلاسیهام ترم 3 هستند و رد دادن.تو هر تماس تلفنی یا از نزدیک میگن همین سه ترم بسه اگر اطرافیان نبودند انصراف میدادم و میرفتم سراغ ی شغل بی دغدغه مث رانندگی تاکسی و... و میدونم همین چند نفر از همون اول روز انتخاب رشته فقط فکر درآمد پزشکی بودند :Yahoo (110):

----------


## khParya

برای من جالبه که همه چیز رو با پول می سنجیم...یه سوال اصلا همه کسانی که برای یه رشته پردرآمد رفتن به همون شغلی که هستن رسیدن؟یکی رو میشناسم مدرک مهندسی داره آبدارچیه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## AmirAria

علاقه شرط اوله .تو اگه به کارت علاقه داشته باشی سعی میکنی اون رو خوب انجام بدی و توش بهترین باشی و این خودش عامل موفیقته .
به علاقت توجه کن .
البته راست میگن دوستان به هر حال زندگی هم خرج داره ولی شما میتونی توی همون رشته زبان هم درآمد خوبی داشته باشی

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط khParya


رمان نوجوان ترجمه کردم


سلام
ببین این کافی نیست که با مقاله یا رمان ترجمه کردن بگی زبان بلدم
 مدرک زبان چی داری؟؟؟_

----------


## khParya

> _
> 
> سلام
> ببین این کافی نیست که با مقاله یا رمان ترجمه کردن بگی زبان بلدم
>  مدرک زبان چی داری؟؟؟_


دو سال مانده تا مدرک آیلتسمو بگیرم

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط khParya


دو سال مانده تا مدرک آیلتسمو بگیرم


مکالمت چطوره؟؟
به نظر سوال مسخره ای میاد ولی:
مورد داشتیم یارو داشته برای تافل میخونده ولی تو مکالمش ریب میزده_

----------


## khParya

> _
> 
> مکالمت چطوره؟؟
> به نظر سوال مسخره ای میاد ولی:
> مورد داشتیم یارو داشته برای تافل میخونده ولی تو مکالمش ریب میزده_


تو مکالمه قویم راحت میتونم حرف بزنم و حرف طرف مقابلم رو بفهمم

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط khparya


تو مکالمه قویم راحت میتونم حرف بزنم و حرف طرف مقابلم رو بفهمم


ok 
برو کنکور زبان بده و تو اون رشته به نظر من موفق تر خواهی بود
بعد اینکه از دانشگاه فارق التحصیل شدی برو تو اموزشگاه های زبان کار کن که برات پولسازه
بازم سوال داشتی در خدمتم
موفق باشی_

----------


## khParya

پس زبان رو انتخاب میکنم

----------

